# Pocket Watch,



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, A few pictures of my Christmas Present to my self, a high quality english lever by John Cashmore, London in an open 18ct case hallmarked London 1815.























































It was in need of a clean and oil but apart from that condition is absolutley A1 perfect. My only doubt is that it has been recased in a contemporary one[ but the serial numbers match.]

Your comments would be very welcome.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Steve, great looking watch, how do you know it's been recased? If the numbers match on case and movement then they sound authentic, have a look at the back rim where the two steel screws hold the movement in and see if there are any "witness" marks where other screws have been.

Fab looking watch though, but your well chuffed!! :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A lovely looking piece, Steve. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Harry I love it.

When made this would have been the most accurate watch money could buy. The level of detail in temperature compensated balance wheel is incredable, each of the trimming weighs has a hand made thread and is made from gold.

Theres nothing physical which makes me think it was recased, just it has no duty mark on the case and that got me thinking it why?

I'm reading a referance book now and it say's Royal Navy Officers and ships captains could buy effectively duty free. It also describes the duty mark being omited for nothing more than forgetfulness on the part of the asseyer.

Steve


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a beautiful watch but the dates worry me.

1815??

Crown-operated watches did not exist in 1815.

I see that the case is a crown-wound, pin-set case. But the movement is key-operated.

So yeah. It's been recased. Or perhaps the watch movement itself has been modified/retrofitted so that it operates as a crown-wind, pin-set watch. Such things were known to have happened.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes its quite special because I thought along your lines with it being later modified to stem wind and pin set, but what I can't seem to grasp is the fact the case hallmarks match with dust cover and for a later modified watch i would have expected a hole in the dust cover or at least a repair.

Anyway the research will be fun and i'll keep you all posted.

Steve


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, what a fantastic watch.

I cant make out from the pictures the hallmarks. It may be worthwhile double checking them. The absence of the duty mark (which stopped in I think 1890)may just mean the case was made after that date. I found a reference to a John Cashmore watch being sold in Christie's in 1998. It is signed with his name and 31 Eildon Street, South Place, Finsbury, London. It is dated to 1893. This watch was a minute repeater so he was a high quality watchmaker.

Hope I have been accurate with the information and good luck with the research.

Regards

David


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Regardless of what it is or how old it is, that looks like a jaw-droppingly beautiful watch. It's plain, simple, unassuming, but elegant and stylish. A fine timepiece in my inexperienced eyes.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

David / Shangas, Thanks for the advice but as you can expext i've checked the marks repeatedly looking for an answer to this conumdrum.

From my research i have found that during the 1840's you would have sent your chronometer back to the original maker for a conversion to make it wind and set from the stem.

Its quite rare to find one thats complete. It also explains the jewel count being only limited to the regulator.

To me its super special, i've been looking for a english lever from a good London maker for a while and John Cashmore was at the top of his game having upon his death, a shop and workshop at Finsbury with an additional shop / showroom in the city of London. The company lasted into the 20th century and i'm going to research more.

It fits well within the collection and above all there's a nice chunk of bullion in the case for a rainy day.

steve

edit for typo


----------

